# DIYists I need your advice :)



## Classabear (Mar 30, 2014)

I picked this thing up today from a guy who used to store his snake in it. Clearly has been a while since, and has be left outside for a pretty long while until I picked it up. Love the size, design, everything, just needing to gussy it up and replace/add a few things so that I can use it for my own. Here are some pics.







I honestly don't know how the guy kept his snake in with no locks, etc.. but anywho...

Does anyone have any tips for me on how they would approach this? The closest thing to DIY i've done is paper mache..
I would also be looking into painting the enclosure at some point, but dont really have the knowledge. Would I need to replace the rusty nails, or should they be okay? I realise i'll also need so sand it down, hose it off, re-nail everything together, etc.

Also the clear 'door' is not a solid.. it's one of those sticky clear couch protector things.. i'll be replacing that with Perplex at some point, and putting locks on the doors.

I'm thinking of putting another platform inside aswell, but no idea what wood i'd use, or how to get it to sit in there.

Anything else I can do?


----------



## MesseNoire (Mar 30, 2014)

What is it?


----------



## Classabear (Mar 30, 2014)

Fractal_man said:


> What is it?


I'm not sure what it once was, maybe the guy made it himself? or it could have bee a really big herb rack? Not sure...

UPDATE: Deciding to knock out that top perch and put another platform in the middle area with a cutaway hole so the snake can travel closer to the heat lamp and have branches on both levels for easy travelling.

Also thinking i'm going to paint it white (maybe black?) and have downlights, etc.. Thinking about Maybe a rockwall? But indecisive... feel like the width of the enclosure is already a bit too small, so dont want to waste the space if I cant afford to.


----------



## Classabear (Mar 30, 2014)

Nobody wanting to help? Okay...


----------



## Blocka89 (Mar 30, 2014)

Probably best off starting again


----------



## ReptilianHybrid (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks like by the time you buy everything to make it secure you could've just got something else , gumtree.com has a local free section keep an eye out in there for a old bookcase or entertainment unit type thing.


----------



## Porkbones (Mar 30, 2014)

Throw it away start again


----------



## Snowman (Mar 31, 2014)

A plastic starmaid tub would be far better than that.


----------



## Classabear (Mar 31, 2014)

Snowman said:


> A plastic starmaid tub would be far better than that.



Guys, I didn't ask for advice on whether I SHOULD do it or not. I am doing it. I just need some advice on how to do specific things. Like how would I put a mid level platform inside?


----------



## Snowman (Mar 31, 2014)

Classabear said:


> Guys, I didn't ask for advice on whether I SHOULD do it or not. I am doing it. I just need some advice on how to do specific things. Like how would I put a mid level platform inside?


It's not an appropriate enclosure for so many reasons.


----------



## Ramy (Mar 31, 2014)

If it was me, I'd rebuild it. From scratch. And here's why:
If the nails are rusty now, they won't hold it together in the long term.
The whole thing needs a good sanding and varnishing (or paint if that's what you're into).
At very least, the door should be completely replaced- those corners have had it.
The ply looks thin, which means it doesn't look sturdy enough for a python.


If you like the design, consider using it as a template for a new enclosure and buy new wood. If you insist that the timber is okay, and I'm not sure how sturdy it is from the pictures (the ply looks thinner than anything I'd use), then that's your decision.
You want a much sturdier door. If you insist upon keeping it full height and hinged, find a way to fasten it securely so that there's no point that the snake could push it open. *Snakes are strong, and they test the boundaries of their enclosure. Make sure it's sturdy.* if any of that ply is less than 5mm, replace it.

If you want to put in a shelf, you can buy corner brackets to attach to the walls and attach a shelf to that. It wouldn't have to be much, depending what'll be sitting on the shelf, you might be able to do it with a few pieces of wood. If the back and sides aren't thick enough to screw anything into, replace them.


----------



## Classabear (Mar 31, 2014)

Ramy said:


> If it was me, I'd rebuild it. From scratch. And here's why:
> If the nails are rusty now, they won't hold it together in the long term.
> The whole thing needs a good sanding and varnishing (or paint if that's what you're into).
> At very least, the door should be completely replaced- those corners have had it.
> ...



I've decided to replace to whole door anyway as yes I agree it's had it. The rest of it is in pretty decent condition besides the nails being rusty and have lifted off. I was going to paint it full white as well. I think the wood is in good condition besides the door. This will probably still be a temporary enclosure until I can afford to make a massive one. Also something I practice on. Why does the wood need to be so thick though?

Thanks for the reply btw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## critterguy (Mar 31, 2014)

because snakes are weighty once they have some size, so you don't want material that is flexible and could crack under their weight.
I'd go the brackets as well for adding in a middle shelf.


----------



## ReptilianHybrid (Mar 31, 2014)

the wood needs to be strong enough to hold the screws or nails wich holds the whole thing in shape and together. Only tip if you just want practice is use pva glue on all your joins. I think once youv spent 80 bucks buying glue, nails, screws, paint, acrylic hinges etc youd of wished you bought a tub or secondhand tank. Its like trying to make a enclosure out of paper mache" Plywood and particle board type materials are really bad to work with and once the weather starts getting into the layers you cant do anything to save them. I buy 400bucks worth of ply to line my truck bed for bitumen work every three months just because it breaks down fast


----------



## Ramy (Mar 31, 2014)

Classabear said:


> Why does the wood need to be so thick though?



What happens when you nail a piece of cardboard to a square frame, then push against the cardboard? The cardboard bows and rips away from the nails. The nail holes are the point of weakness. You need your ply to be thick enough that when the snake pushes against it, especially around the walls where the snake can push harder, it can't just rip away from the nails/screws. This is even more important if you're using old ply, because you'll have nail holes that have already worn out between water and rust, and you can't always tell how worn out the wood is. Also, thin ply bends pretty easily, and if there is any flex in those walls the snake will test it. I can't tell how strong your box is just from the pictures, and I can't tell how thick the ply is. I'm just going from my impression. It's your call whether you think it's sturdy.

I can't imagine building a secure enclosure out of anything less than 8mm ply, and for an adult carpet python I'd go more. The weight of the overall structure is obviously important if you want to be able to move something large, so you've got to find a balance. Maybe I am over cautious, but I'd rather be safe than sorry. I don't think 8mm is thick, I just think 5mm is thin.


----------



## Classabear (Mar 31, 2014)

Ramy said:


> What happens when you nail a piece of cardboard to a square frame, then push against the cardboard? The cardboard bows and rips away from the nails. The nail holes are the point of weakness. You need your ply to be thick enough that when the snake pushes against it, especially around the walls where the snake can push harder, it can't just rip away from the nails/screws. This is even more important if you're using old ply, because you'll have nail holes that have already worn out between water and rust, and you can't always tell how worn out the wood is. Also, thin ply bends pretty easily, and if there is any flex in those walls the snake will test it. I can't tell how strong your box is just from the pictures, and I can't tell how thick the ply is. I'm just going from my impression. It's your call whether you think it's sturdy.
> 
> I can't imagine building a secure enclosure out of anything less than 8mm ply, and for an adult carpet python I'd go more. The weight of the overall structure is obviously important if you want to be able to move something large, so you've got to find a balance. Maybe I am over cautious, but I'd rather be safe than sorry. I don't think 8mm is thick, I just think 5mm is thin.




tested the wood thickness today, and it is actually pretty strong on the actual frame, just not the door frame. still probably not going to use it because of the wood splitting from the nails. went and picked up a VERY thick, high quality, near new TV cabinet from Gumtree today and have it in my garage now. going to make an enclosure out of that instead. Should be a fun job  just gotta prepare. Going to chuck out that old piece of crap up there ^ Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Porkbones (Apr 1, 2014)

Well thts a big turn around


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 1, 2014)

Porkbones said:


> Well thts a big turn around



Yes it was lol.. Gave me a laugh


----------



## Porkbones (Apr 1, 2014)

Marzzy said:


> Yes it was lol.. Gave me a laugh



Well u weren't the only 1

“Guys, I didn't ask for advice on whether I SHOULD do it or not. I am doing it”

Nek Minnit


----------

